# Water fun



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

DH and I took Benny and Jake for a three mile walk along the levees this morning and on the way back passed a grassy area that had the sprinklers on. I think they had more fun then the dog i the dog park behind them!

Jake loves playing on the water and making it squirt. 
IMG 0431 - YouTube


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Mine just got through splashing in their pool, and running through the sprinklers.  They LOVE water!


----------



## rosaclinic (Aug 27, 2012)

hmmm.....this sounds intersting . iam going to take mine to the pool today. let's see how she responds.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Great video 

Nita loves running in our sprinkler


----------



## Richardoy (Nov 2, 2012)

Well thanks for providing these links. I thoroughly enjoyed these...


----------

